# oiling fine adjuster on Bosch MRC 23(GOF 1600ce)



## Peteroo1 (Feb 28, 2017)

Hi 
may I ask if anyone has oiled the fine adjuster on the above plunge base router?


The local Bosch people here in Australia will not tell how this is done.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Oil or grease and wood dust are a bad combination Pete. I would something that dries without any stickiness. Same goes if you lube the plunge tubes.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Maybe you can describe what's going on...? why Bosch won't help...?

In any event, this diagram indicates a top screw and 3/4 screws hold it all together in the plunge base and different arrangement for the fixed...pick your poison...you can also see some c-clips in the mix...

Bosch GOF 1600 CE / 3601F24070 Spare Parts | Miles Tool & Machinery Centre

Are you having problems with it...? Why do you think it needs "oiling" ?

Others will jump in for sure...

...and welcome to the forum...


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Peter.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the router forum.
Dust is us Usually the problem tooth brush and air and clean the adjustment screws maybe a little dry lubricant and wipe that down you will not need much


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

What John said.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Peteroo1 said:


> Hi
> may I ask if anyone has oiled the fine adjuster on the above plunge base router?
> 
> 
> The local Bosch people here in Australia will not tell how this is done.


listen to Cherryville...
use a dry lubricant.......


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

*Oil & sawdust*

Peteroo,Hi Peter,if youtake notice of the advice given by the more experienced Router Forum members & Moderators,you cant go wrong. Compressed air,brush & dry lube the way to go. BTW thought I saw a post from you previously yet it says"first post",is there another Peteroo?.Jamesjj777746


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Welcome, Peter. I hope someone suggests a specific dry lubricant, because I need to know this, too.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

chessnut2 said:


> Welcome, Peter. I hope someone suggests a specific dry lubricant, because I need to know this, too.


Product called "TriFlow" with PTFE...2 oz bottle should last a while. Doesn't need much to lubricate...as has been said to me "when you think it isn't enough, it's already too much"


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

chessnut2 said:


> Welcome, Peter. I hope someone suggests a specific dry lubricant, because I need to know this, too.


TriFlow w/ PTFE is a very good choice...


----------



## Peteroo1 (Feb 28, 2017)

Hi James
no, it's me again after trouble with my password and username. The problem is with the fine adjuster which is fully enclosed. Is it this mechanism you are refering to?
Peteroo


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

Peteroo1 said:


> Hi James
> no, it's me again after trouble with my password and username. The problem is with the fine adjuster which is fully enclosed. Is it this mechanism you are refering to?
> Peteroo


Hi Peter,I had a Bosch 1600 GOF a few years ago & for the life of me,I can't remember what the fine adjuster looked like.My eldest son has it at his place in Sydney so I'll get him to send it back so I can check it out.Regards oiling your router,don't do it.Brush,air & drylube the way to go.Welcome back to the Forum mate,Jamesjj777746


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

jj777746 said:


> Hi Peter,I had a Bosch 1600 GOF a few years ago & for the life of me,I can't remember what the fine adjuster looked like.My eldest son has it at his place in Sydney so I'll get him to send it back so I can check it out.Regards oiling your router,don't do it.Brush,air & drylube the way to go.Welcome back to the Forum mate,Jamesjj777746


James/Peter...take a peek at the link I posted above...maybe it will jog the memory...?


----------



## Peteroo1 (Feb 28, 2017)

Hi James
thank you for the welcome. Have a good day.


----------

